# Supplement nutrition before and during the race



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys (and maybe girls  ), about this topic you talked 100 times, but, I wan't to include supplements in nutrition BEFORE and DURING competitions. I found many articles about nutrition on race day, but nobody included supplements in it. So, do you use any supplements before or during the race, and which are they? Do you see any improves from them? Thank you very much


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Would recommend not doing anything different on race day than you do on any other, aside from maybe getting a bit more rest, and/or a bit more carbs on the couple of days leading to.
Good luck


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say, I'll ride races from 1hr to 3-4hrs, so are there different nutrition tactics for 1hr race and 3-hrs race, and which is it? Thanks


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

What do you guys think about using this before and during the race?

https://www.multipower.com/uk/product/multicarbo-drink


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

As a former competitive Marine i realized loaded oatmeal was the best peanut butter , strawberries, cinammon, and carob. The oatmeal releases energy as you need it..


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

OP, you should find a product that has great marketing, expensive, and most importantly, something you believe in. Never overlook the placebo effect. It's probably stronger than any gain you would achieve from any supplement you can purchase.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

The International Society of Sports Nutrition last year came out with a stand on supplements within sports drinks. Bottomline: outside of carbohydrates and caffeine, no supplements have yet been found to aid one's performance. You can read it here: JISSN | Full text | International Society of Sports Nutrition position stand: energy drinks

Here is the abstract:
Position Statement: The International Society of Sports Nutrition (ISSN) bases the following position stand on a critical analysis of the literature on the safety and efficacy of the use of energy drinks (ED) or energy shots (ES). The ISSN has concluded the following. 1. Although ED and ES contain a number of nutrients that are purported to affect mental and/or physical performance, the primary ergogenic nutrients in most ED and ES appear to be carbohydrate and/or caffeine. 2. The ergogenic value of caffeine on mental and physical performance has been well-established but the potential additive benefits of other nutrients contained in ED and ES remains to be determined. 3. Consuming ED 10-60 minutes before exercise can improve mental focus, alertness, anaerobic performance, and/or endurance performance. 4. Many ED and ES contain numerous ingredients; these products in particular merit further study to demonstrate their safety and potential effects on physical and mental performance. 5. There is some limited evidence that consumption of low-calorie ED during training and/or weight loss trials may provide ergogenic benefit and/or promote a small amount of additional fat loss. However, ingestion of higher calorie ED may promote weight gain if the energy intake from consumption of ED is not carefully considered as part of the total daily energy intake. 6. Athletes should consider the impact of ingesting high glycemic load carbohydrates on metabolic health, blood glucose and insulin levels, as well as the effects of caffeine and other stimulants on motor skill performance. 7. Children and adolescents should only consider use of ED or ES with parental approval after consideration of the amount of carbohydrate, caffeine, and other nutrients contained in the ED or ES and a thorough understanding of the potential side effects. 8. Indiscriminant use of ED or ES, especially if more than one serving per day is consumed, may lead to adverse events and harmful side effects. 9. Diabetics and individuals with pre-existing cardiovascular, metabolic, hepatorenal, and neurologic disease who are taking medications that may be affected by high glycemic load foods, caffeine, and/or other stimulants should avoid use of ED and/or ES unless approved by their physician.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

In terms of a 1 hour vs. a 3 hour race you do want to prepare differently. Depending on the type of race and level of intensity, you might be able to get away with just water, or a diluted sports drink for a one hour race. Your body has enough fuel contained in its glycogen stores to sustain you for that amount of time. If you are a heavy sweater, you might want to include electrolytes in the mix as well.

For a 3 hour race, you definitely want to be taking in calories and electrolytes in addition to water. Your body will deplete its glycogen stores so you'll want to stave off their depletion by consuming calories. The electrolytes are critical for normal cell function and when you sweat you are losing these so they need to replenished as well. And water, well you want to avoid getting dehydrated.

For both types of races, start off with your glycogen stores topped off.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Try anything different on non-race days first -- on training days and keep a food diary. Log what you eat/drink and keep a log of how you felt, times, heart rates, weather, etc. It will take several days of the same thing to isolate the other variables. Once you have what works for you dialed in you can try it on race day.

Before you start spending bucks on brand label supplements, try real food first. 
The 'food over chemicals' movement is not just the latest fad. An ever increasing body of peer reviewed research from around the world (Canada, Australia, Sweden, Japan, China to name a few, as well as the U.S.) have shown dietary changes produce greater performance improvement than supplements.


----------

